# 1/16 scale Flying Sub on the bench



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here are a few W.I.P. shots of the Flying Sub fiber-cast I'm working on (this is the big Rick Tesky kit featuring after-market detail parts by David Merriman). 










Although Rick got the overall shape of the hull halves right, the casting itself was pretty rough around the edges. The forward and aft bulkheads needed so much work I elected to hack them off and start fresh with custom fabricated replacement parts (see 4th image below).










The lower fins were badly out of alignment, so I chopped them off and patched up the openings with fiberglass, Evercoat filler, and plenty o' primer.











I also used Evercoat to build up a more crisply defined demarcation line at the prow.










The shots below show replacement parts laser-cut from 1/8" acrylic, along with Merriman's (primed) spun-metal detail pieces.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

*Part 2...*

These shots depict a test fit of the primed exterior. Nothing's been bonded yet, and no seams have been filled, but this'll give you some idea of how things are taking shape.




































The rear bulkhead presented a bit of a problem: as originally modeled, the curves were way off, lacking the graceful bow-like contours of the filming miniature. My solution was to fabricate two thin, bow-shaped pieces from acrylic which when affixed to the trailing edges of the hull halves will suggest (if not replicate) the shape of the original. Not a perfect fix maybe, but one I can live with.

I've never worked this intensely with fiberglass before, and I hafta say I really like it. I'm also enjoying working on a larger scale than I typically have in the past. 

Phase Two of this build will be the interior, the parts to which will also be lasered out of acrylic. My goal is to be finished in time for WonderFest, but we'll see (I've never lit a kit as extensively as I plan to light this one, and I'm not quite sure what to expect).

I'll post further updates when I have more to show.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's some sub! Will it be static, or move around in air or water like Davids?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

HOLY FRACK!!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Seaview said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!


 HOLY WHAT THEY SAID !!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah Baby! Wow!

Holy whatever!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks guys. It's been a fun one to work on, and I'm looking forward to tackling the interior.



Steve244 said:


> That's some sub! Will it be static, or move around in air or water like Davids?


Mine won't be RC like Dave's (his FS has no interior) but it will be fully lit, inside and out. At least that's the plan (having never custom lit a model before I'm venturing into uncharted watters).


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

It is impressive in size, I can tell you that.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

WOW!

I repeat... WOW!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Lighting? Uncharted "watters"?!! 

Did no one else catch that? :jest: 

Cool! :thumbsup: 

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

^ LOL, I did that on purpose. Really I did!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello carson dyle! You have a very cool flying sub project going there :thumbsup: It looks like all your patience and effort are paying off in spades! I can't wait to see the finished results. :dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As Bugs Bunny once said, "GASP!!"


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man that is super impressive . can't wait to see the finished model . btw , your'e much younger than i thought . ;-)
hb


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, the hobby keeps me youthful, LOL.

Seriously, you gotta put `em to work while they're still young.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

As a complete know-nothing on such kits, and not to repeat others' comments, all I can say is: GADZOOKS !  That is a lot of quality work and time involved. Also like the little test pilot you've got standing by, what a cute little kid.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I have been following this over on Cult's site. Can't wait to see the interior come together!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Awesome model,Rob! I love seeing the work you are doing on it. Any plans of putting any figures in it?

If you can finish it before Christmas, I have been good this year!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I can't get over the massive SIZE of that beauty! I think I'm gonna hold off until those kits are available in 1/1 scale! :hat:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lloyd Collins Any plans of putting any figures in it?[/QUOTE said:


> This model just wouldn't be complete without figures of Captain Crane and Admiral Nelson seated at the controls. Thing is, as of this writing, I have no idea how I'm going to build them (figure sculpting is not my forte). Fortunately there are folks out there who specialize in this sort of thing, and I'll most likely farm the job out to one of them.
> 
> At the moment I've got my hands full just trying to scratch a decent interior together.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wowser!


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, that is friggin' AWESOME!! I would love a Spindrift in that scale!! :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I wonder if the figures will emulate the now infamous gesture of Aurora's Admiral Nelson?  

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Rebel Rocker said:


> I would love a Spindrift in that scale!!


Yeah, you and me both.

One of the reasons I'm building this partciular model is to improve my skill set enough to do what former Hobbytalker Brent Gair did, i.e. build a _Spindrift_ entirely from scratch (only my model will have lights and an interior). I've gone so far as to begin work on the working drawings, but construction won't begin until the FS is totally complete.



Dave Hussey said:


> I wonder if the figures will emulate the now infamous gesture of Aurora's Admiral Nelson?


LOL, I admit the thought did cross my mind.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here’s a quick update showing the unassembled interior prior to priming. The parts were laser-cut from clear acrylic. 

Special thanks to Dave Merriman and Joel Tavera for providing copies of the studio blueprints, and to Charles Adams for translating the blueprints into working drawings.









The foggy looking plastic is the result of acrylic dust on the surface. Probably shoulda rinsed off the parts prior to taking pix…










I threw together a foam-core mock-up to test-fit the interior prior to cutting plastic. As with most Irwin Allen vehicles, there’s not enough room inside the hull to accommodate the interior. With a few tweaks this version just fits.



















New rings on the upper and lower hull halves will allow me to re-align the openings for the ballast discs, which were off center.

I’ll post more pix once I’ve got the interior underway.


----------



## bil4miller (Jul 30, 1999)

How affordable is laser cutting? Are there companies that do this for hobbyist?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

what about the engine room?! Aft vestibule?!! Cloak closet?!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

bil4miller said:


> How affordable is laser cutting? Are there companies that do this for hobbyist?


I sort of lucked out in the laser-cutting department. A local plastics distributor referred me to a guy who does the sort of thing as a side-line. His shop is in his garage, his prices are insanely reasonable, and he’s terrific to work with. I have no idea what these parts would have cost if I’d gone through a more conventional vendor; probably three times as much.



Steve244 said:


> what about the engine room?! Aft vestibule?!! Cloak closet?!!!!


Since the door to the engine room is generally shown closed while the sub is in flight I’ve opted not to include it. The other items you mention are present and accounted for (or at least they will be when I get the damned thing put together).


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

The sub looks like it's coming along great. The acrylic parts look fantastic. I'm just freaking out a bit about the naked guy in the background. What's with that? :lol: I thought this was a family fourm!!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

thats really something. the one thing I always wondered with the FS was....how did they withstand the shock of the thing when it came screaming back down and hit the waves face on at 300 mph or whatever?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> I'm just freaking out a bit about the naked guy in the background. What's with that?


Yeah, that shot appears to have turned a number of heads, lol.

I make movie posters for a living, and I took these pix of the FS in our production room. The image in question is from a photoshoot I art directed a few years back; Will Ferrell as Ron Burgandy as Burt Reynolds (for the record, Ferrell wore a speedo for the shoot).


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Too bad Moebius or Monarch aren't involved in duplicating this Flying Sub's parts,while disassembled,and then cutting the steel mold to reproduce this sub in a somewhat smaller scale.The equivalent of 12 inches wingspan,for example.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> Too bad Moebius or Monarch aren't involved in duplicating this Flying Sub's parts,while disassembled,and then cutting the steel mold to reproduce this sub in a somewhat smaller scale.The equivalent of 12 inches wingspan,for example.


Something tells me the guys at Moebius can manage a decent FS without any help from me. 

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they got a kit to market before I finish mine -- and one that's more accurate at that.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

It’s been a while, but here’s a small update.

The replacement fins have now been affixed to the lower hull.










I know there’s some controversy amongst Flying Sub enthusiasts regarding the raised pinstriped areas, which on some versions of the FX miniature don’t appear to be raised at all. After researching the subject I decided to go with the version shown here, which is based more than anything else on the studio drawings. 



















The interior has taken a bit longer than planned. Originally I was going to make things easy on myself by replicating the relatively simple interior found in the hero FX miniature. Well, one thing led to another, and I ended up scratching something a bit more elaborate.










Here’s a partial test fit. I still have to detail a couple of panels, build the seats, hook up the lights, and figure out what to do about figures, but things are starting to take shape.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AmazingJob Sir:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards 
Beatlepaul


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You people are _Fanatics !!! _ But you do Fantasmagorical work !! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Outstanding !!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Incredible!! Man, that's detailed!!

Chris.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Yet another case where the hobby built craft far outshines the studio original! This is amazing in it's detail and finish! My hat's off to you sir!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, guys.

This has been a pretty fun build, but it'll be a relief to be working on the exterior again. 

I'd hoped to have her ready in time for WonderFest, but at the moment that's looking doubtful.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

wow!!!!!


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am in awe thats just fantastic !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Looks like you're wearing your submariner's sweater for the build :thumbsup:

(I'm totally in awe of your fabrication skills. Any hints? (and if you suggest laser cutting I'm in! Danger and modelling mix!)


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wowser, Looks good as gold to me!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Just to get my head around it CD, what's the size of that red extinguisher in the corner cabinet ?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That interior shot looks like a photo of the set!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!! 
oh, wait, I said that already. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just some amazing work! I do hope you are able to finish it by Wonderfest; I'll be attending, and would LOVE to get a look at this beauty up close and in person!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

the Dabbler said:


> what's the size of that red extinguisher


The tank is about a 1/4".

Thanks again for the kind words gents. I'm still shooting for WonderFest, but there's still a lot of work to do, and time is not on my side.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Crap!! Don't let Paul Allen see that!!!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

F91 said:


> Crap!! Don't let Paul Allen see that!!!


What would he think ? That F/S looks like it is going to something to behold when it's done !
Bert


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

He'd try to put it in the Sci-Fi museum!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The man doesn't have enough money.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Good one!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

It must be getting quite repititious for you by now, but here goes. Wow! That is one nice bit of work!

Hyzz


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

can i ask..........

about how much money is this costing you?

it looks great but some of us just cant afford this kind of greatness!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Well, factoring in Teskey's hull halves (which were the biggest expense), Merriman's aftermarket parts, the laser cutting (which was a real bargain), the Voodoo FX FS-1 lighting kit, and other misc. building supplies, I'm probably in for about $700.00. 

Mind you, that money was spent over the course of four years, so it's not as bad as it sounds. And in any case, I consider the additional model making skills I've picked up while working on this sucker to be priceless.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Priceless" is an appropriate description for that beauty of yours.
Congratulations again! :thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks!

One of the reasons I chose this project in the first place was to improve my model making skill set. Prior to this build I had ZERO experience re-shaping a hull with contour putty, or working with fiberglass, or creating files for a laser-cutter, or working with plexiglass -- and I've never lit a kit in my life. This was all stuff I wanted to get under my belt, and of all the unbuilt models I had sitting around this was the one I figured I stood to learn the most from. Eventually I want to be able to make an entire model completely from scratch (a la REL or Brent Gair), and this is just the latest stop on the road to that goal.

One of the coolest things I've learned is how generous my fellow modelers can be with their time and knowledge. Guys like Dave Merriman, Joel Tavera, Gene Kozicki and Charlie Addams have bent over backward to help me get where I've gotten with this thing, and I'm grateful for their support.

Of course, there's still a chance I'll do something stupid and screw the model up before I'm done... but whatever happens it will have been an education. :hat:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well CD it's obvious you're learnig well and doing a great job. There's nothing like setting yourself a goal and accomplishing it.
However, it does sound like you have a few friends who are in dire need if chiropractic treatment now !! :lol:


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Carson, That creation of yours will be something you will always remember enjoy the trip, at the end of your journey, you will have something to be very proud of !
Bert


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here's a small "color test" update. 

From the outset, I knew I wanted this model to have an idealized glossy finish (as opposed to the heavily-weathered finish found on the filming miniatures). There's something about these Irwin Allen ships which lends itself to a colorful, shiny, new car treatment. It may not be "accurate," but in this instance I can live with that. 



















Dave Merriman recommended Dupont's Chroma system, and I'm pretty pleased with the results. This is my first experience using automotive lacquer, and although it's a bit pricey, somewhat hard to find (on the west coast, anyway), and potentially cancer causing, the finish is hard to beat. With a little buffing and polishing those intake discs will be good to go.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

CD,
Are you painting in a home made booth or taking it to a commercial auto painter? 

I love the finish you've gotten, can't wait to see the main body.

I hope you can bring it to the fest


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Are you painting in a home made booth or taking it to a commercial auto painter?


"Commercial auto painter?..."

"Home made booth?..."

:lol::lol::lol:

The finish on those discs was applied in the middle of my boothless garage with my trusty Paasche H and a number 5 tip. The occasional stray dust particle is unavoidable, but that's why God invented polishing abrasives.

When it comes time to paint the main hull I'll graduate to a touch-up gun of a type better suited to a job of that size (and yeah, at that point I'll probably want a more controllable environment in which to work).



Lou Dalmaso said:


> I hope you can bring it to the fest


I'd hoped to have it finished in time, but there's way too much work left to do. Maybe next year.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

the wife ask you to paint the patio furniture yet?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> the wife ask you to paint the patio furniture yet?


Lol.

I suspect my wife will be happy once I'm through blasting auto lacquer in the vicinity of our children.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

CD,
and here I thought I was the only one doing back porch painting

With results that good, I would have sworn you had a dedicated spray booth.

back when I was planning my War Machine, I looked into using a small local auto body shop to spray the copper figuring that they would have the best set-up for paint selection, dust control and drying etc...

Long story short. I ended up spraying from a rattle can on my back porch.

expediency will always win out


----------



## gruffydd (Feb 22, 1999)

I just saw this thread for the first time and read the whole thing. And fell in love with your model. And warm memories of my stepfather's Starduster Too built from plans in the garage, and 40' Ford flathead, sailboat and speedboat builds (all very cherry real working vehicles). The dedication to craft is an almost (or is) spiritual experience for those doing it and for those looking on in stunned disbelief.

Big respect and admiration to you.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Lol.
> 
> I suspect my wife will be happy once I'm through blasting auto lacquer in the vicinity of our children.



Get 'em a respirator and a cookie and they'll be fine....... Geez, kids these days have no appreciation for the arts......

Gene


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

absolutely fantastic, I can't wait to see the front seats and pilots!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> It’s been a while, but here’s a small update.
> 
> The replacement fins have now been affixed to the lower hull.
> 
> ...



Carson Dyle, this is awesome! Please keep the photo updates coming! Love this Flying Sub project! :thumbsup:

Be well,

Ben


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

What gives you the right to be so %^&*$#@ sweet with your model work!?! This is silly (translation: high praise)! Excellent work though. Can't wait to see it painted and lit. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sorry it's been so long since my last update. To tell you the truth, I got a bit fried on this project and needed to take a break. I'm scratching up seats and a pilot figure now, and I'll post pix soon.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's some sub!

my crappy little monogram repop sub is moldering around the basement somewhere. It took on Tardis like qualities and the multidimensional warp of the top was wearing me down. And I didn't want to nail it on.










You and Moebius are giving me a complex.


----------



## paperbender1960 (Jul 15, 2009)

I just joined this group and WOW, am I glad I did. You are doing excellent work!

Glen


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, and welcome to HobbyTalk.

This project will be back on track as soon as I finish my Moebius FS. Fabrication-wise the hard parts are basically complete; I just have to scratch-build the seats.


----------

